
Show HN: TED video downloader to MKV with subtitles embedded - oxplot
https://github.com/oxplot/ted2mkv
======
clicks
Glad to see the mkv container format get some attention -- I quite like it
that I can have one file all tidy and nice that contains multiple audio
tracks, subtitles, etc.

I'd love to see it catch more attention and wider use.

But, for a new challenge for you: construct a similar script that downloads
Youtube videos to MKV with subtitles :)

~~~
4ad
I wanted to respond that _everything_ I saw in the past 5 years has been mkv,
but then I realised it was all pirated high definition rips.

Pirates, always one technological step ahead.

------
BUGHUNTER
What is the best web player supporting maximum MKV features, like switching
subtitles or audio tracks or playing / showing multiple of them at once?
Thanks!

------
tmchow
I haven't tried this yet, but the promise is fantastic! Can't wait to download
the videos I've bookmarked so I can watch them through XBMC.

------
lewisgodowski
MKV file sizes are outrageously large. MP4 is a great alternative (less than
half the file size) that doesn't sacrifice resolution. With that said, not
sure if it supports multiple audio tracks, subtitles, etc.

~~~
codemac
MKV is a container format, not a codec. It's great, and can contain an
arbitrary number of audio, video, subtitle, etc tracks. This is why the file
sizes can generally end up inflated, people will put all dubs and subtitles
into one file. The video stream rarely has anything to do with this (other
than the tendency for very high def rips to use mkv).

Secondly, mp4 is a container format as well, but is less generic. MPEG-4 is
actually a series of standards. MPEG-4 Part 14 describes the mp4 container
format, and MPEG-4 Part 10 describes the H.264 codec.

~~~
lewisgodowski
Ahhhh gotcha, now I feel dumb. Thanks for the explanation! (:

------
rpm4321
Now do Netflix! ;)

